# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 August 2004)

The rules again:

1. You must have at least ten posts to enter. From next month, this will change to at least an average of ten posts a month. 

2. You get to choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in % terms between September 1 and September 30.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares or Personal Investor magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

Remember, DO NOT EDIT YOUR ENTRY POST. Edited posts mean instant disqualification.

You have until midnight on August 31 to enter.

Good luck!


----------



## TOP_GUN (24 August 2004)

MUL

Go, MUL go I need the $50..

TG


----------



## Bonk (24 August 2004)

*neo*

Nuenco is focused . 2 wells in California H2 Y04 . This is the renamed rebadged AZL...... raised $2m .  Bound to be a multiple bagger............


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2004)

Bonk said:
			
		

> Nuenco is focused . 2 wells in California H2 Y04 . This is the renamed rebadged AZL...... raised $2m . Bound to be a multiple bagger............



Bonk, the bad news is you ned at least ten posts to qualify for the competition.

The good news is you have until midnight on August 31 to enter so you have about a week or so to make ten posts.


----------



## stefan (24 August 2004)

So MUL is gone for September, eh?  Well, I shall focus on something different then. 

Have a few things in mind but it's too early to enter them now. 

TG, don't you know that MUL will actually run all the way to 40 cents this week just to make me win the August comp with an alltime, never to be repeated record gain?  There will be nothing left in September... 

Ah, well.. Maybe not... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956 (25 August 2004)

My pick for September is ERG . They have fallen too much after their new issue and the rubber band should swing the other way . Regards KOOKA


----------



## ghotib (25 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Dammit Kooka, I was gunna say that. 

OK then, I'm going with Cogstate (ASX: CGS )  on the grounds that they're working really really hard to talk up their share price. They were also the subject of an article on Inside Business last Sunday, which seemed to conclude that they went public too soon. This is not a recommendation.


----------



## Lucstar (25 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi guys, my tip is COH (Cochlear Limited). I got some faith in this stock. But, hey, how much do i really know about the sharemarket? But anyways, lets see where my amateur skills take me


----------



## Lucstar (25 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Oh cr*p, i just realised that to qualify for the competition, i need 10 or more posts. Hmmm. I still have a few days before the deadline. I'll try make posts. But COH is reserved for me guys. hehe


----------



## tarnor (25 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hehe I won't have the posts for a legit entry unless I spam up the board but i'd tip EMS for braggin rights 

I haven't bothered with posting on any boards yet but this site doesn't seem to hostile.

cheers


----------



## paulm (25 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

 Go MUL ive lost too much already


----------



## Redwing (27 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

was going to go with ERG as i think they'll move up again, then had a look at WAT, however...i'm going to go with Hills Industries HIL

REDWING


----------



## stefan (27 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Just to clarify, the actual entry price for the pick of the month will be determined on the 31st of August, right?

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (27 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, the actual entry price for the pick of the month will be determined on the 31st of August, right?



Absolutely.


----------



## GreatPig (27 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll be waiting until after closing on that day before deciding on mine. I have a few possibilities in mind, but I'll see how they're still going then.

After choosing Beetle-Bomb in the first race, hopefully I'll get a better horse this time 

GP


----------



## stefan (27 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well, I'm off for the next 10 days so I put in my pick as well.
I go with SES. They are into solar energy solutions and something keeps telling me that alternative energy stocks will get some attention because of the high oil prices. 

May this pick perform slightly better than MUL has done so far 

Hey, still 2 trading days left. Who knows... 

Happy trading 

Stefan


----------



## still_in_school (27 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

still to early for me to decide, i do have some, but im still waiting on further confirmation of which way, they may go.... still consolidating they are....

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (28 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well, the new competition has started, I better start looking for stock then.


----------



## RichKid (30 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hello All,

Okay, So I'm in early this time. My pick for August is settling in nicely- well below where it started but at least I get another chance thanks to Joe!

I go for BMO (BMA Gold), its had a lot of positive developments recently and is quality. Just a matter of time before the market realises. I just hope the re-rating is before the end of September!

good luck to everyone!

RichKid


----------



## kooka1956 (30 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Have a good break Stephan . Look forward to your return ,and all the action with MUL . Regards KOOKA


----------



## jkool (30 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I go for MGI this time.


----------



## sharp (30 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

:iamwithst 
FCN
Buy  0.175 (closed on 30/August/04)


----------



## still_in_school (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Guys,

Going for RIC this time, currently trading also

Cheers,
sis


----------



## GreatPig (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

sis,



			
				still_in_school said:
			
		

> Going for RIC this time



That's one I'm watching closely for a (paper) buy now that it's stepped above the $1.40 mark.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Jett_Star (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My supreme pick.... OMI (again)

Occupational and Medical Innovations LTD


----------



## crocdee (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi all
my pick is AZR think they will slowly build from here 
croc


----------



## stockGURU (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I am sticking with OXR for September. 

Come on ya mongrel!

 :tomcat:


----------



## Bingo (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I will go for OPM (Optum Health Limited).

Bingo


----------



## positivecashflow (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I will be punting this month on Jumbuck Entertainment Limited (JMB) 
Cheers,

J.


----------



## brerwallabi (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I am picking CBH based on the technicals are starting to look pretty good.
Brer


----------



## GreatPig (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'm going gutter level: Range Resources (RRS) - currently 2.7 cents.

I'm already sitting on a 41% gain on this one, having acquired it two weeks ago. Whether it will have enough steam to last the whole month of September though is anyone's guess.

It's a pity August didn't only have 30 days, as I could have used today's gain for a good start .

Cheers,
GP


----------



## profithunter (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I tip MLB because thats where my dart landed


----------



## Porper (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Unfortunately I cannot join in the comp ( Boo Hoo), I need a few more posts, hopefully next month.

However if I was to pick one it would be SKG, great results yesterday, and hasn't reacted much.Mind you I bought Mul 3 weeks ago so you can take my picks with a pinch of salt !!


----------



## JetDollars (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

PTD - Peptech Limited


----------



## richbb (31 August 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I still go with SNN, though the ideal entry for September is 30 to 30.5c.
The close price at 31/8/04 is .32 , current EPS 4.58c, dividend 3c, P/E=7, yield 9.375%(unfranked).

Target for this month is .38, a 18.75% profit


safe trading

richbb


----------



## JetDollars (20 September 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> The rules again:
> 
> 1. You must have at least ten posts to enter. From next month, this will change to at least an average of ten posts a month.




How do I work out how many posts I posted this month?


----------



## Joe Blow (21 September 2004)

*Re: Official September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				JetDollars said:
			
		

> How do I work out how many posts I posted this month?



It's going to be a simple formula: Months since registration divided by total amount of posts must equal more than ten.

Considering the growth of the forums I think it has to go this way.

I want the competition to be for forum regulars who post!

JetDollars: 234 posts/3 months = 78 posts a month. I don't think you're in any danger of not qualifying!  

If anyone has an objection to this idea or has an alternative suggestion, please let me know!


----------

